# Life Hacks...



## Vin

Has anyone ever heard of this? It's basically an idea, or item that makes everyday life easier. 

I've been looking up videos and pictures about this stuff. Pretty interesting. Some of it may seem obvious, but some of it I have never even thought of. For instance:


----------



## MrParacord

Yeah I read that a little while back on other forum I'm on. Pretty useful stuff.


----------



## glock26USMC

Never heard of it, but I find it rather interesting


----------



## J-Will

I'm actually checking it out now. There are some great ideas


----------



## Vin

Here is my own "life hack" I guess you could call it. I turned an old Tabasco bottle into a lantern. My daughter had a good time gluing rocks to it.


----------



## havasu

That is cool Vin. What was used to glue the rocks to it?


----------



## Vin

havasu said:


> That is cool Vin. What was used to glue the rocks to it?


Just hi temp hot glue. I was worried the temperature of the bottle would heat up and the glue would melt, but I wrapped the bottle in leather first and she glued the rocks to that. Seems to be holding up nicely after about 15 minutes of burn time.


----------



## havasu

Those would make great Christmas presents for a little one!


----------



## Vin

havasu said:


> Those would make great Christmas presents for a little one!


Hecks yeah man. I love custom projects.


----------



## Shooter

When meeting people, look them in the eye and listen to your voice saying their name. "Hi Dave, my name is Austin" for example. 

It aids neural pathway formation and will make it easier to remember names and faces.


----------



## MrParacord

Good work Vin at reusing something old and giving it a new purpose.


----------



## Vin

Austin said:


> When meeting people, look them in the eye and listen to your voice saying their name. "Hi Dave, my name is Austin" for example.
> 
> It aids neural pathway formation and will make it easier to remember names and faces.


This is really random, entertaining, but random. This does not work on you as your name could also be Keith. Your dual personalities scare me. :fear:

Here is another life hack. Took the clear plastic out of an old name plate and made a phone stand. Done by holding over a flame for a few seconds then bending.


----------



## Shooter

Vin said:


> This is really random, entertaining, but random. This does not work on you as your name could also be Keith. Your dual personalities scare me. :fear:
> 
> Here is another life hack. Took the clear plastic out of an old name plate and made a phone stand. Done by holding over a flame for a few seconds then bending.


Arghh. Are you buying into that rumor as well? Keith and I are going to meet Havasu soon (hopefully) to dispel rumors. Here's a pic of he and I on a boat together. We're clearly two different people.


----------



## havasu

I'm still going to take a vote to see which one of you will be "sick" and unable to visit with me.


----------



## Vin

Austin said:


> Arghh. Are you buying into that rumor as well? Keith and I are going to meet Havasu soon (hopefully) to dispel rumors. Here's a pic of he and I on a boat together. We're clearly two different people.


Great pic! The proof is overwhelming and undeniable! Wait a minute, if we are just comparing you and Keith, then who took the picture? Havasu! You are all the same! Am I you too? My head is spinning, I need to lie down. 

Now, about meeting Havasu... Jealous = Me. 



havasu said:


> I'm still going to take a vote to see which one of you will be "sick" and unable to visit with me.


I vote Keith. He's always too busy for meat and greets.


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> Here's a pic of he and I on a boat together. We're clearly two different people.


 Well thank jeebus you posted a detailed pic to dispel the rumors. 


Vin said:


> I vote Keith. He's always too busy for *meat* and greets.


 Real men are never too busy for meat...


----------



## Shooter

havasu said:


> I'm still going to take a vote to see which one of you will be "sick" and unable to visit with me.


LOL. I'll do Mrs. Doubtfire bit.




Vin said:


> Great pic! The proof is overwhelming and undeniable! Wait a minute, if we are just comparing you and Keith, then who took the picture? Havasu! You are all the same! Am I you too? My head is spinning, I need to lie down.
> 
> Now, about meeting Havasu... Jealous = Me.
> 
> 
> 
> I vote Keith. He's always too busy for meat and greets.


My wife. It was 40 degrees on the water, I'm in the hoodie.


----------



## paracordist

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...yZtjmKEPorRL9yzWtpJM1sHnnQQpiWYDj5Iz1BpD0&s=1 These are some pretty useful life hacks.


----------

